# Peeling paint in unheated garage



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Just a thought, but I was always under the impression that cedar can be stained but should not be painted.

All the shore homes we built in the 80s were done with opaque stain, which according to the painters, allows the siding/fascia to breathe.

I was also told that the tannins in the cedar would not allow a strong bond with paint.

I'm no coatings specialist, but thought I'd ante up my 2 cents.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

An interesting article on the matter of finishes. Guess I was mis-informed. :whistling

Still, depends on how long the material is weathered before application.

http://www.cedar-siding.org/cedar-siding-installation/painting-cedar-siding/finishes.aspx


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

If I could write the check for this guy, I would tear it all off the house, tear off all the foam board. Sheath the walls, Tyvek, and then installed hardie backer. I am not sure I can talk the guy into that because it's not peeling all over. The house should never have been build without a vapor barrier. I agree with you lone, I always make sure we use oil stain when doing new cedar, solid color stain. Never LATEX.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

First coat oil or first stain job. Acrylic after that is better.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

The sanding closed the pores on it or the primer was not oil. some state you cant buy oil except in quarts. did they clean the dust off after sanding latex wont absorb dust without amallsabond <----Dont know how to spell that ward. The paint will sit on it and pill after its drys. I just reread your post looks like you have a moster problum Is there hi humidity there.it does alot of damig and you dont know were its coming from.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

The humidity can be high in the summer. I think it's because the siding laps are caulked or sealed too much and it's not breathing. this house has two issues one is some peeling/bubbles on the south/east facing side (not all of it got sanded to bare wood, just scraped and sanded smooth so you can't see the other layers). the second issue is the peeling paint off the inside garage ceiling and exterior wall off the drywall.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

the contractor have covered some very good issues a lot of painters caulk to much trapping moister . even though staining is better its already painted . if half of it is insulated in the winter the heated half could meet the unheated and make condensation for the interior failing. you've covered venting that was my next thought. but a lot of time the venting is blocked off on section areas causing areas to pill. bottom line to me is ceder dont hold paint all that well. so original someone decided they wonted it painted. ps im shear the owner will let you rite the check


----------



## NTP74 (Feb 1, 2011)

ApgarNJ said:


> The humidity can be high in the summer. I think it's because the siding laps are caulked or sealed too much and it's not breathing.


I was taught not to caulk the bottom of lapped siding for exactly the reason of not "breathing" & getting bubbles , blisters etc...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah. i'm going to have to talk to the customer again. I haven't been back over there. I didn't hire the painter, it was done a few years ago. I think the laps need to be opened up and the caulk cut out then touched up/repainted. If cedar isn't done right from the start, it's a disaster from there on out.


----------

